# Upgrading brakes and suspension - Help please



## Joker_GTO (Jun 6, 2018)

Hello all,

First time posting. I recently picked up my dream car, 66 GTO, its not perfect, buts its a project that im looking forward to be working on.

The first thing on my list was to convert the drum brakes to disc brakes. Now i know there is many kits out there, from many different bands. My question is more about the compatibility with aftermarket suspension upgrades.

Long term plan is to go full pro touring. Upper and lower control arms, anti-sway bars, etc etc (Looking at Global West or Detroit Speed). So what I am wondering is, how will these brake kits match up with tubular control arm systems.

I say this as most of suspension kits I've seen either utilize your stock spindles with longer ball joints to help with the front geometry, or they replace your stock spindle with an aftermarket spindle that gives more negative camber, and maybe lowers it by 2". Like wise, brake kits provide a new spindle as well, in either stock height or 2" drop too. 

So, how do i go about choosing a brake kits, that would best line up with my plans to also upgrade the suspension. Or am i stuck buying a OEM style brake kit with the stock style spindle, to then have it replaced with another one from the suspension kit that fixes the camber issue, and will that new spindle work with my brake kit?

Sorry for the rambling on and appreciate your help

Joker


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Global West seems to be a reputable company and I've never heard anything bad about them. Your question is most likely better answered by emailing them directly. They have been offering suspension kits for some time and no doubt will have your answer.

You can search through the forums and pull up an assortment of info on brake conversions & suspensions to get a better idea of what you are getting into and what you might be looking for. With so many options and kits on the market, it often boils down to opinions & personal choice where the end user is happy with the upgrades - but it does not mean that other systems aren't as good. So I suggest you take the time to do the research before purchasing any system. :thumbsup:


----------



## maggiefan8 (Jul 2, 2018)

I just did this to my 67 Convertible. I used a Hotchkis TVS system and redid the front brakes with 6 piston Wilwood big brakes, no change to the spindles and the car drives so much better than I expected. I left the back brakes drum, and had to upgrade to 17" wheels to accommodate the Wilwoods. I also bought a new steering box and redid the whole steering system with Hotchkis stuff as well. It really does drive like a new car.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Joker_GTO said:


> Hello all,
> 
> First time posting. I recently picked up my dream car, 66 GTO, its not perfect, buts its a project that im looking forward to be working on.
> 
> ...


There are a lot of options out there from stock spindles to c5 spindles. My recommendation would be to first decide on the wheel / tire package you want to go with and the size brakes (as the two are related). I chose to run 13" disc brakes, but did not want to spend the money on 6 pot calipers (Wilwood, Baer, Brembo).

You can run 98-02 LS1 brakes (13"), that more / less bolt right on (the route I took). CPP also sells several nice kits as well. Ames Performance and OPGI have kits as well. Remember 13" rotors will generally require 17-18" wheel minimum.

As far as brakes working with tubular control arms, I haven't seen a setup that would pose a problem. All of the big players - UMI, GW, Hotchkiss, etc. work with all the standard brake upgrades. No idea what you are really planning or what you budget is, but you can go from basic to extreme.


----------



## Joker_GTO (Jun 6, 2018)

Perfect thanks for the help guys. 

So basically what I'm seeing is most brake kits that replace the front drums come with an OEM style spindle, and those brakes then would work with any suspension kit that replaces the spindle with a drop spindle as its designs to work with oem style brakes. 

So I should be good with what ever set up I go. 


I'm leaning towards a larger oem style brakes that would work with say a 17" rim, and maybe full Detroit speed suspension system with the drop spindle and coil overs.


----------



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

cij911, do you have a writeup or anything you could direct me to on those fbody brakes? Would V6 discs work as well or just the LS1 cars? Thanks


----------



## DIRT-GOAT (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm running the QA1 level II suspension kit on my '65 with SSBC disc conversion ( with 11" rotors) and didn't have any issues at all with fitment.
I do kind of wish I went with an OEM setup, but i'm quite pleased with the SSBC conversion (part # A123-1). I'm sticking with 15" wheels, so that's what swayed my choice.


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

70Tempest said:


> cij911, do you have a writeup or anything you could direct me to on those fbody brakes? Would V6 discs work as well or just the LS1 cars? Thanks


There are two setups that work well for the front end of the A body - (1) 98-02 Corvette front calipers are rotors (direct fit) or (2) 98-02 LS1 Camaro SS front calipers and rotors, but you need either modify your hubs or buy an extra set of hubs and modify to fit the rotors and then with both options you will need longer wheel studs. Additionally you may need to / want to have longer soft brake lines fabricated. (The easier path would be to go with the CPP Big Brake setup as they provide a nice new hub with slightly better suspension geometry.)

I have a bit more info / write up on my restoration thread. 

Happy to answer any questions you may have....

In terms of performance - night and day difference. The Corvette / Camaro front brakes feel amazing on the GTO.


----------



## 70Tempest (Aug 30, 2018)

cij911 said:


> 70Tempest said:
> 
> 
> > cij911, do you have a writeup or anything you could direct me to on those fbody brakes? Would V6 discs work as well or just the LS1 cars? Thanks
> ...


Thanks!


----------

